# Meet?



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

Any chance of getting one organised? 

Need you lot to teach me stuff :thumb: and wanna put some names to faces


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

This old chestnut again good luck we all want to meet but have nowhere to meet up?!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

What do you mean know where to meet?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

well it has been tried several times but there is never a venue that has shelter water and electricity and parking for say a dozen cars.. if u build it, they will come!!! (Field of dreams line) bit before your time possible Goodness I'm getting old.

No if u know of a venue then happy days


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

what about just a meet somewhere ( a random carpark some saturday/sunday) for people to bring their cars along to and talk a bit of crap for a while? instead of tryin to orginise a venue with water and shelter etc?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sounds good to me Saturday or a week night suits me better what about everyone else


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

"...now at the front of the garage there will be two M60 machinegun nests, now these babies tend to get quite hot so fire only in 3 second bursts..."

Lol sorry saw the "if you build it they will come" and thought of waynes world 2 (if you book them, they will come...) lol


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm impartial... Im free most Saturday nights so name a date.


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Saturday nights is usually drinking time 

Though if a date is organised at a random, central carpark (most members on here appear to be from Lurgan/Portadown/Tandragee/Lisburn kinda direction) i'll sure go!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> Saturday nights is usually drinking time


A spoken like a true single man.. wait till ur married then that'll change:lol: :lol: :lol: what a bout a mid week say at Rushmere beside maccy D's like a Wednesday evening perhaps.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

I cant do wed nights... thursday?

Rushmeres pretty handy!!


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

lol sure leave out us north coasters lol i'll be willing to head down!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Any night suits me Shere is also Sprucefield!? Thursday is fine.


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

This place has a large car park and I have been told gets very busy with car enthusiasts at weekends

Motor Sport and Spares

48 -50 Henry Street
Ballymena
Northern Ireland
BT42 3AH


Just a thought

JJB


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

and not just because they are the only offical zymol dealer in Northern Ireland has nothing to do with it?!?!:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb: 

John I must be honest and say I like ur style m8!!!


----------



## Fatman (Nov 15, 2006)

PMSL... 

Thursday nights are good for me. And I go to Tech in Lisburn so should be able make it easy enough


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

Well yes and No, I visited this week and saw how much else the shop did and the popularity of the shop at weekends.

Horses and water spring to mind but I was only trying to suggest a venue. There is more out there than Zymol.

Thanks

JJB
:thumb:


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

MS+S sell Zymol? Only stuff I saw last saturday was Mer and Autoglym


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry John didn't mean to take the pi55 ur true it is an awesome shop. used to get alot of stuff from there when I was racing...


----------



## ferrariman1957 (Sep 27, 2006)

No offence taken, in fact it will take more than that for this pacederm (if thats how you spell it  )

Yes he does sell Zymol, top shelf just above the AG

JJB


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

lol!!!! John PM sent


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

Ah ok lol we only stopped in to see where powerflow have moved to, picked up a white tyre pen while I was in to touch up the Goodyears.


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Hmm right then... 

thursday the 3rd? 10th? 17th? Say 7-7.30 in rushmere? for a bit of light, should be light til about 9.30 anyway!! Obviosuly call it off if its raining  what ya reckon?


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

sounds good to me!!!


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds like a plan batman


----------



## angusdope (Nov 5, 2006)

sorry for my cultchie ignorance but where is rushmere? lol


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm up for it too! Rushmere shopping centre, Craigavon! Just about 5 mins off the Lurgan exit of the M1


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

So when we gonna do this!! next Thursday 10th wadda u say


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Yep im up for it! weather permitting of course


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Thursday the 10th is fine for me!


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

What about a new thread - meet thurs 10th with a time and place... rather than people having to trawl through this thread - or perhaps not even seeing it!


----------

